# German Ram & Fry on YouTube



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness they're cute, and look at that tank, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Those rams are f***** perfect man


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

As is their environment! Okay, there could be a little more sand but WOW!


----------

